# Arthritis in Hip at 44! Ticked off.



## smokinjoe (Sep 14, 2004)

I had a skydiving injury 12yrs ago and ever since then ive had periodic episodes of hip pain. The last episode hurt pretty bad, couldn't sleep move my leg at all. Xray from a Orthopeadic said i had the starting of arthritis in my joint. He said cycling was allowed but didnt talk much as most drs. 
That pretty much bums me out. Like many of you riding is a large portion of who I am. I'm too young for this crap. Im just wondering how fast will this progress to the point im a freakin cripple. Squats is what flared this last episode. Usually my attacks come from climbing stairs with heavy furniture or squats, seldom out of the blue.
He said it could be due to less blood flow in that area, how can that be when I'm expert level riding which should increase blood flow every where??? Kinda down in the dumps.


----------



## Green Giant (Dec 19, 2003)

We can go drinking together sometime.

I broke my pelvis when I was 17. After that I couldn't run, but I could ride.

At 35 - my hip began to give me serious troubles. I have arthritis, but worse than that - I have a "hook" in on the joint. At 35 or so it tore the labrum in my hip. I dealt with that for 18 months and had it scoped and cleaned out - joy - I could ride pain free again and walk, and sit pain free again.

I lost 45 lbs this past year I felt so good.

Last week - I am 90% sure it re-tore after 20 months. I am literally praying that I just flared it up bad, but there are some pains that haven't happened when it flares up. I have had pains for the last 3 days that I last had when the damn labrum was torn.

I can live with the aches from arthritis, but the sharp pains from the labrum suck.

So, praying it calms down this week. If not, back to the ortho and he will give me the same 3 options I suspect.

1. Do nothing and deal with it (which if it gets bad lets me ride about 1 time every 3 days).

2. Scope it again and try to clean it up again, taking more soft tissue, this time try to smooth the bone out.

3. Hip resurfacing/replacement. - I'm 38 years old. Screw that.

What makes me mad is that I didn't do it riding. I did it in off season training. Likely just some seated (not incline) leg presses where I didn't even flex the joint that much.

I've dedicated myself to not having this happen again with exercises, stretching, losing weight etc. Now, back to square one I suspect. Man I'm pissed, so I feel you. I go from anger to being down in the dumps.

What makes it worse is that I just (3 weeks ago) had my shoulder scoped out and cleaned up as it has not allowed me to lift weights, ride the rigid bike etc for a year now.

Shoulder feels great, and after one damn week I **** my hip up again. 

I'm pissed. I feel your pain, literally and figuratively.


----------



## Moementum (Oct 21, 2006)

I had arthritis in both my hips and had bilateral hip resurfacing about 1.5 years ago, I'm better than new now. It's not the end of the world. Do a search on here for the thread.


----------



## 181picklz (Aug 5, 2009)

Ugh, nice to know what I have to look forward to. I broke my right acetabulum when I was 21 in an MX accident. I take glucosamine daily and it has helped a lot. I expect arthritis in the next 10 years and have been trying to change my lifestyle the last year to keep my wieght down and prolong being active for as long as possible. Trail riding helps as long as I don't do a lot of standing and hammering. I think all you can do is try to take note of what hurts and make an effort to minimize motions that aggrivate it.


----------



## sctrix1 (Oct 25, 2004)

*Hip Arthritis at 35*

I am glad to see that there are others who are young that have this problem. My dilemma is that I am wondering if I should go to a full suspension bike to minimize further damage and prolong surgery. At the moment I am riding a Fisher 29er. Any thoughts?


----------



## mtnbikecrazy55 (Jul 26, 2007)

It could be worse. I'm 19, and when I was 17 i tore my meniscus, and when the did the surgery they found a severe case of arthritus in my right knee, and i had surgery on my left knee 2 weeks and they found the same thing, but not as bad. 

real shitty man.


----------



## smokinjoe (Sep 14, 2004)

Green Giant Research this: femoral Acetabular Impengement syndrome, labral tear hip. Many times Ortho doctors think its the joint and actually it's the above. However it takes the right bone doctor to perform this.


----------



## Green Giant (Dec 19, 2003)

Smokinjoe, that too is impart of my issue. But in really looking at the data and talking with several orthos the clean up was the best option for now. I do have some arthritis also and that really hurts the chances of a successful full fai surgery. Thankfully back in December when I really thought it was re torn it was a really bad flare up and maybe a small tear. But it subsided and I'm back on the bike. It's something I will have to monitor forever but it really keeps me focused on keeping the weight off and flexibility and core strength high. I want to hold off a total hip or even hip resurfacing as long as I can. But a new tear could happen anytime if that hip gets hypereextended at the wrong angle. I also can't really run much or jump, but I can ride and ski again and that's good enough for me.


----------



## smokinjoe (Sep 14, 2004)

*doctors*

So why are you so against a Birmingham procedure, resurfacing with a titanium cap. My pain isn't nearly as bad as yours but my ortho dr said whenever i want the procedure he'd do it since he recc it. I can tell you tho when the pain does come usually from doing squats, or sometimes something will pop in that area and the nxt day, pain, bad pain. How are you doing now with episodes? Did you actually see your xray and the arthritis? Mine didnt look that bad compared to others ive seen online so i dont know if my dr is feeding me a line or what?


----------



## huntermos (Mar 7, 2011)

I just turned 45 last week and had a full hip replacement on my right hip 3 weeks ago to the day. Like most of you guys, I put it off as long as possible -3 years since it was diagnosed and 5 since the first symptoms- and even went so far as to try stem-cell therapy on it to stave off the inevitable, with limited success. Now that I've done it, I wish I'd had it done a year ago when the pain and loss of strength started to impact my riding and skiing. The surgery took two hours, didn't cut any major muscles or connective tissues and I was out of the hospital in less than 48 hours. Went out on my first ride 16 days post-op and the hip felt better then it had in over a year and it continues to improve everyday I ride. I can walk farther and faster than I have been able to in 2 years and everyone says that they haven't seen me walk like I do now in at least two years. So for what it's worth, the pain isn't that bad and the recovery is much faster than I expected. I'd say that all of the stories and warnings I had heard about hip replacements and recovery times were in relation to the average patient that is in their 60's and 70's, not young, relatively fit athletic types like mountain bikers. My only additional advice that I would share is to keep riding right up until the week of the surgery so that you maintain as much strength as you can in the leg and hip, and to do your post-op exercises constantly.


----------



## Green Giant (Dec 19, 2003)

At 39 if I had pain all the time i would consider a Birmingham. But fortunately for me other than when I do something to flare it up (jumping, running, over compressing the joint) i am relatively pain free since cleaning up the joint. Over the winter I did it lifting weights and squatting I believe was the culprit. I have seen my x ray and arthritis is definitely present in the joint. That said if a Birmingham goes bad you have to get a total hip and that is something i want to put off as long as I can. Right now i am pain free most of the time so that helps.


----------



## DurtGurl (Dec 10, 2001)

My hip pain began at about 44 and at 49 I had a full hip replacement, just 7 months ago. I was back super fast to walking and limited biking (within days), but the recovery road has had it's share of hills and valleys. I'd feel great for a week, then could barely move for a week... now though, I have way more good days than bad and the bad days are usually caused by me overdoing it as usual. I'm back to all my regular super techy biking, including bombing on the DH bike. Hiking is still a bit painful, as are things like yoga and leaning down to feed the dogs, but I know the day will come soon when I just forget about the replacement. Best part is that the crippling hip pain is GONE!! I had a minimally invasive posterior procedure with no cutting of muscles - the scar is less than 3" long. 

As for the x-rays and subsequent diagonsis... The x-rays were not that bad looking in my untrained opinion. It was an MRI that showed me how destroyed things were... my femur head and socket were full of cysts and were bone-on-bone. No wonder it hurt so! I'm glad that I had it done and can now really enjoy the things I love. My annual week-long trip to Whistler is scheduled for July!!


----------



## cslrider (Jun 18, 2011)

arthritis sucks


----------



## The STIG (May 20, 2011)

cslrider said:


> arthritis sucks


haha it sure does, at 21 the doctor told me i had abused my body to the point where i had the wear&tear of a 40 yr old man. 4 knee surguries, broken wrist, separated shoulder, torn rotator, shattered foot, who knows how many concussions. gotta love motocross:thumbsup:


----------



## gnphiker (May 16, 2011)

DurtGurl said:


> As for the x-rays and subsequent diagonsis... The x-rays were not that bad looking in my untrained opinion. It was an MRI that showed me how destroyed things were... my femur head and socket were full of cysts and were bone-on-bone. No wonder it hurt so! I'm glad that I had it done and can now really enjoy the things I love.


The MRI is exactly what persuaded my father in law into finally having the surgery.


----------



## DStaley (Jun 25, 2011)

I'm going through this now. I'm 34, and my hip has been bothering me for about 4 years. Finally got fed up and went to the doc after the pain got so bad it made me nauseous. Got an FAI, bone spurs, torn labrum, osteoarthritis in the hip. Couldn't see much in an xray, then had the MRI, and it looked pretty severe. I'm taking the scope option, and have surgery on 23 August. Possible microfracture surgery involved, but won't know until I wake up. I'm able to ride, but not too far. I end up seriously paying the price for anything over about 15 miles. 

So, anyone had microfracture surgery in the hip? Any advice? I'm currently in pre-surgery PT, trying to strengthen muscles that will help get me in proper realignment during the recovery. I'm in pretty decent shape, but am trying to get as fit and slim as possible leading up to the surgery, hoping it'll help with the recovery process.


----------



## gnphiker (May 16, 2011)

DStaley said:


> I'm going through this now. I'm 34, and my hip has been bothering me for about 4 years. Finally got fed up and went to the doc after the pain got so bad it made me nauseous. Got an FAI, bone spurs, torn labrum, osteoarthritis in the hip. Couldn't see much in an xray, then had the MRI, and it looked pretty severe. I'm taking the scope option, and have surgery on 23 August. Possible microfracture surgery involved, but won't know until I wake up. I'm able to ride, but not too far. I end up seriously paying the price for anything over about 15 miles.
> 
> So, anyone had microfracture surgery in the hip? Any advice? I'm currently in pre-surgery PT, trying to strengthen muscles that will help get me in proper realignment during the recovery. I'm in pretty decent shape, but am trying to get as fit and slim as possible leading up to the surgery, hoping it'll help with the recovery process.


My Father-in-Law had total hip replacement, 75 years of age and in three weeks he was working in garden. He's now mowing and bush hogging better that ever.


----------



## Moementum (Oct 21, 2006)

DStaley said:


> I'm going through this now. I'm 34, and my hip has been bothering me for about 4 years. Finally got fed up and went to the doc after the pain got so bad it made me nauseous. Got an FAI, bone spurs, torn labrum, osteoarthritis in the hip. Couldn't see much in an xray, then had the MRI, and it looked pretty severe. I'm taking the scope option, and have surgery on 23 August. Possible microfracture surgery involved, but won't know until I wake up. I'm able to ride, but not too far. I end up seriously paying the price for anything over about 15 miles.
> 
> So, anyone had microfracture surgery in the hip? Any advice? I'm currently in pre-surgery PT, trying to strengthen muscles that will help get me in proper realignment during the recovery. I'm in pretty decent shape, but am trying to get as fit and slim as possible leading up to the surgery, hoping it'll help with the recovery process.


Those are a host of problems to address with a scope. Have you posted the question in a hip surgery forum? Surfacehippy is an excellent site. Has your surgeon given you any idea of the post surgery success rate? Will you be able to ride pain free? Have you gotten multiple opinions from others? Does he do THR's or BHR resurfacing?


----------



## DurtGurl (Dec 10, 2001)

My THR was 9 months ago. Take a look what I was doing pain-free just three weeks ago in Whistler... Wheeeee! I have my life back again :thumbsup:


----------



## DStaley (Jun 25, 2011)

Moementum said:


> Those are a host of problems to address with a scope. Have you posted the question in a hip surgery forum? Surfacehippy is an excellent site. Has your surgeon given you any idea of the post surgery success rate? Will you be able to ride pain free? Have you gotten multiple opinions from others? Does he do THR's or BHR resurfacing?


Haven't posted in any other forums, as I've gotten most of my questions answered by a great PT, the doc, and another patient with similar issues, and have consulted dr. google extensively...

Took the scope option over THR and BHR at the advice of 2 docs (at different practices) and my PT.

Just looking for experiences from other MTBers that may have had microfracture surgery. Thanks!


----------



## Moementum (Oct 21, 2006)

Good luck. I hope it works out for you.


Hey DurtGurl, nothing like some new body parts to get your life back hey!?

To anyone who is suffering from hip arthritis or other issues, there is no need to suffer. Do the research and get a great surgeon. Get it replaced or resurfaced and get back out there. Modern medicine is a wonderful thing.


----------



## herbn (Sep 17, 2005)

I had a tibia plateau fracture in my right leg going on 4 years ago,4mm displacement,no surgury required. Did it on a huge table top, my foot slipped off the pedal and i landed with my foot planted solidly into the ground,my femur broke my tibia. Well,after looking at my mri, they told me i already had arthritis.. I was concerned about the time off,in the cast and then the time right after that when the leg was super stiff and sore. But then i was biking on my dh bike around the streets a week after my cast came off, while in my leg brace. Maybe my arthritis isn't as bad as some peoples' but i've been told that you just can't stop moving, keep biking road, mtn, and DH.


----------



## Moementum (Oct 21, 2006)

Yes, with early or mild arthritis, movement and continuing to ride is the right approach. But when a half mile walk or ten mile easy road ride leaves you in crippling pain or sleep is impossible, or you can't tie your shoes, there is no alternative. When the cartilage is gone and it's bone on bone, it's time.


----------



## litespeedaddict (Feb 18, 2006)

Durtgurl, after having stumbled on this thread, I have to ask how you're doing now 5 years later? Trying to decide between BHR or THR and seeing you fly like that has me kind of excited. So how's it going today if you don't mind me asking?


----------



## DurtGurl (Dec 10, 2001)

litespeedaddict said:


> Durtgurl, after having stumbled on this thread, I have to ask how you're doing now 5 years later? Trying to decide between BHR or THR and seeing you fly like that has me kind of excited. So how's it going today if you don't mind me asking?


I have since had a THR on the other hip (in 2014), and am again 100% back for bike riding. I think I will always have a hard time with running or really hard hiking (big monster step ups and downs), but my new hips allowed me to continue biking and offer zero interference. Unfortunately, age and arthritis continue to catch up with me and other joints are under attack. But I keep fighting. Moving really helps the fight, and for me, so does 1x11... my left thumb is toast, so I was really happy to give up the front derailleur!! If you are in pain and if your hip is limiting your activity, then you will not regret the replacement. It does take a full one to two years to truly and fully heal, but it is worth it if you are suffering!


----------



## cyclelicious (Oct 7, 2008)

^Your story and progression is awesome Durtgurl. Keep shreddin !


----------



## intheways (Apr 19, 2004)

DurtGurl said:


> My THR was 9 months ago. Take a look what I was doing pain-free just three weeks ago in Whistler... Wheeeee! I have my life back again :thumbsup:


That's solid riding!

With bilateral THRs, it's straight up badass!!!

I hope to be doing the same in my 40s and 50s (40 comes next year!)


----------



## targnik (Jan 11, 2014)

https://supplementpolice.com/arthrem/

I take this for my left hip... which I injured a few months ago at my Martial Arts Grading.

Went to Physio, he just seemed to make it worse =(

Tried Arthrem and I noticed immediate improvement.

Pretty sure MTB'ing (type I'm into, ymmv) isn't great for ankles, knees, hips & elbows.

Hope it can help you, like it has helped me ^^

Sent from my kltedv using Tapatalk


----------



## ridetheridge (Mar 7, 2009)

DurtGurl said:


> I have since had a THR on the other hip (in 2014), and am again 100% back for bike riding. I think I will always have a hard time with running or really hard hiking (big monster step ups and downs), but my new hips allowed me to continue biking and offer zero interference. Unfortunately, age and arthritis continue to catch up with me and other joints are under attack. But I keep fighting. Moving really helps the fight, and for me, so does 1x11... my left thumb is toast, so I was really happy to give up the front derailleur!! If you are in pain and if your hip is limiting your activity, then you will not regret the replacement. It does take a full one to two years to truly and fully heal, but it is worth it if you are suffering!


Keep up the good work !


----------



## spokes5678 (Nov 17, 2006)

68 yr old here pretty banged up from racing mtb and crashes.A few yrs ago went to doc with right hip, bad pain, he took xrays, showed me (ex nurse ) pretty bad arthritis.
I lowered the seat on all the bikes ( it was way high ) made the pain tolerable.
Fast forward to now, arthritis is everywhere with spondylitls in neck (self- fusing vertebrae) ) hereditary, thanks dad.
I sometimes feel as if I'm 168 not 68.
But and this is huge, I'm the right weight for my height,keep messing with the bike position, I never run anymore and I try to always keep moving.
If I lie in the bed or sit in a chair too long I just seize up.
The best thing is to get out and ride at least every other day, don't go to max for prolonged periods, no squats, only leg press in gym and only drink pale ale.
I'm sorry for the people on here with much more severe symptoms and know you're doing the right thing, whatever it takes to keep moving it's just that eventually there's not much cushioning left in the old joints.


----------

